
Thousands of Women Say LuLaRoe’s Legging Empire Is a Scam - uptown
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/features/2018-04-27/thousands-of-women-say-lularoe-s-legging-empire-is-a-scam
======
lern_too_spel
One of the people interviewed in the article is a Mormon, and the article
explains that LuLaRoe itself was founded by a Mormon. This is not a
coincidence. [http://kutv.com/news/local/follow-the-profit-how-mormon-
cult...](http://kutv.com/news/local/follow-the-profit-how-mormon-culture-made-
utah-a-hotbed-for-multi-level-marketers)

------
Rjevski
I’ve got mixed opinions about this.

On one hand, I want this “direct selling” (more like direct scamming) industry
to die in a fire.

On the other hand, if the above happened, there will no longer be a way for
financial “natural selection” to weed out the idiots. A single Google search
is all it takes to figure out that these “business opportunities” are not
profitable what-do-ever, so if despite that you still go ahead and put down
$7k on their product, I’d say you deserve your fate.

------
walrus01
reddit is ordinarily a cesspool, but the
[https://reddit.com/r/antimlm](https://reddit.com/r/antimlm) page is a
wonderful source of amusing things about MLM.

